# Homemade Ecaller



## ski (May 13, 2004)

This past week I made an electronic game caller. I wanted to buy one for coyote hunting, but didn't want to pay an arm and a leg for one.
For those of you interested in the links, I got the general directions from

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20626

Several things I did not do like the instructions:
I did not glue the amp on/off switch in a fixed position.
I did not add a LED or new on/off switch.

All I did was buy the amp, speaker, and six foot cord.
I ran the speaker cord to the amp connection. Then I connected my Sony miniDisk to the amp with a 6 ft patch cord.

I used my minidisk for downloading sounds. You can also use a mp3 player or other recording device to store sounds from 

http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php

I have yet to place the entire system into a flashlight housing or coffee cup housing. I'm still trying to decide on what is the best housing system.

All in all, it sounds great!!!!
I have about $30 invested in the system. This is without the miniDisk cost because I already had that.
If you have any questions let me know.

ski


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet thats creative.and smart


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

about how long did it take u to make it


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

ski said:


> All in all, it sounds great!!!!
> I have about $30 invested in the system.


Or you can buy a brand new electronic call at Wal-Mart for $35 with 5 sounds.


----------

